# NEO Plus-TEMX-C1501 VS NEO2-TEJTII-C1501



## BordaTek (Jul 27, 2008)

HI there,
I'm planning to buy a Tajima single head, I have two choices NEO Plus-TEMX-C1501 and NEO2-TEJTII-C1501, the NEO Plus-TEMX-C1501 has MicroSmart Technology but i do not know what this features does?
any idea?
What would you recommend to buy?
Thank you!


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I haven't looked up the exact machines yet, but isn't the main difference the "table" or "legs" under the machine. If you are doing large things, like monograms on luggage, large bedspreads and such, then the wider legs is a plus (needed), but if you are just doing clothing items, then it doesn't make a difference. Others can probably give you other pros and cons but just from my looking at different Tajima machines, this is what I found. I have the NEO 2 and it is a great machine. No problems at all.


----------



## dscasler (Oct 29, 2010)

The Neo Plus appears to have a larger LCD screen than the NEO2. It may be a newer model than the NEO2. I also wonder what the "microsmart" technology does exactly. My biggest question about the Tajima machines is why do they have such tiny LCD screens? Do you have to work on that little screen all day? Or can you operate the Tajima machines directly from the computer?


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

You can operate the machine via cable from your computer. 

The Neo II (which I have) and the Neo II Plus the primary difference is the control panel. The plus is bigger and I think touch screen.

Frank


----------



## dscasler (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Frank. Yes, you are right. I just received an excellent response from Jim at Hirsch International. I will paste it for you. I'm sure others will find it as helpful as I did:

"The NEO PLUS is the latest in single head technology available from Tajima. The NEO PLUS was introduced in early 2008. By contrast, the NEO1 machine debuted in 2003 and was upgraded to the NEO2 model (incorporating USB and LAN ports) in early 2007. There are two key differences between the NEO PLUS and the NEO2 machines …

1) The NEO PLUS has the LCD Color Control Monitor that utilizes the Windows CE software to operate the machine vs. the NEO2 machine that has the traditional “push button” LED controller that provides all the same functions, just without the visual screen. Most clients simply connect their laptop or PC to the NEO2 to accomplish this. 

2) The power supply on the NEO PLUS is built into the frame of the machine vs. the NEO2 that utilizes an external power supply box that sets on the shelf on the stand the of the machine. Again, no difference in performance … just a difference in design."


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

The Neo 2 and the Neo Plus are very similar and share most parts the same except the main controller and power module as quote above, but the neo plus is a very visual tool its quite easy to see and program colors and much much more, i think its well work the money, I have access to both at work and I rather work on the Neo Plus than the Neo 2


----------



## dscasler (Oct 29, 2010)

Can't both machines be completely controlled from a laptop? It seems to me that it would be much nicer to just use the computer to control the units than to use either of the LCD screens. No?


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes, both of my machines access via my laptop, one via serial and one on Lan however, some machines you still need to add colors on the embroidery machine itself. The Lan machines if setup right you can program the colors on the computer and have it go to the machines with the right colors too. In addition if you want to get fancy, there is a new option for some newer machines, You can now buy a BAR CODE SCANNER, and the option for your device that allows you to scan the design from a folder to the NEO PLUS, the NEO 2 or the TFMX series machine. If this is setup properly all you have to do is press one button on the machine, scan a barcode for that design and it pulls the design from the folder on the network, loads it on the machines and it can program all the colors too. (depending on setup)


----------

